
“Let There Be Peace ” – A System to Deal with Online Information Overwhelm - gpestana
https://github.com/gpestana/notes/issues/20
======
gpestana
OP here. Do you have any system to cope with the _overwhelming_ amount of
(interesting) information we can find online nowadays? How does it work?

